# New Smack Tackle bait



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to get my hands on one of these a few months back when they were in development. 

The original Flitterbait series is my go to bait for any lake or river that has shad. It flat out PRODUCES! Very hard vibration in the water, you can cast it a mile... you can jig it... any way you do it, it pulls fish. 

One complaint I've seen numerous times was the size of the original. Smack is now offering a much larger version. If you enjoy throwing rattletraps & jigging for big fish, do yourself a favor & check one of these out. They are assembled, hand painted and hand finished right here in southwestern Ohio by a good group of guys, and more importantly, anglers!

At $7.95 you will not be disappointed. If you are, I'll buy them from you.  











http://www.smacktackle.com/catalog/flitterbait.html


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Man that sure is a pretty bait. I want one of those.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got a few lures from smack tackle last week for the first time. I didn't see those listed on the site at the time or I would of snagged one. I got a few of each, the gizz-3 gizz-4 and the smaller flitterbaits. One thing is for sure, these things look JUST LIKE a shad, especially the gizz3 and 4, run like one to. Good quality lures to, will be ordering more.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

A little more info please. What do they do and how do you fish them? Are they a lipless crankbait? The tops appear to be rounded not flat. Can you count them down to fish them at different depths?

After your endorsement we probably won't be able to get ours till Dec.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shaggy said:


> A little more info please. What do they do and how do you fish them? Are they a lipless crankbait? The tops appear to be rounded not flat. Can you count them down to fish them at different depths?
> 
> After your endorsement we probably won't be able to get ours till Dec.



These baits are very unique. I consider their action a cross between a spoon & a rattle trap. 

They are heavy & sink like a rock, so yes...you can count them down but you better count quick. 

The wobble the bait has is very aggressive when retrieved quickly, yet very subtle when retrieved slowly or on a jig return. Similar to a rattletrap in terms of how the wobble is produced. 

The two most productive ways to fish them is to cast them a mile, let them sink until they hit bottom and then begin jigging them back to you.... or dropping them straight below the boat, lower to depth...then burn them back up to you. 

In my honest opinion, there's not a better bait for the Ohio river or impoundments where shad are plentiful. They are outstanding baits for hybrids, white bass, smallies, drum & striped bass. 




Something to consider, the big version weighs 1 1/2 oz. That's a hefty bait so make sure you have the right rod (a 7-9' medium action is perfect) 


I'm hitting the Ohio river in about 15 minutes and these are the only thing I'll be throwing.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been carrying every color of the Gizz 4's in the baitshop the past 5 years.They are as close to a gizzard shad as you can get. I personally fish them for walleye in Lake Erie and catch my share when using them. They are made to last and I have not had 1 fail in 5 years I've been beating them off the rocks while trolling along the breakwalls.They're also one hell of a bait fishing the nite bite in the spring and fall..............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14 
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

sounds similar to a salmo chubby darter, but looks better.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

JamesT said:


> sounds similar to a salmo chubby darter, but looks better.


I had never heard of that bait until you mentioned it. They are definitely very similar.


----------

